

AR vs. VR: Information Retrieval vs. Immersive Experiences - kennethfriedman
http://www.kennethfriedman.org/thoughts/2015/ar-vs-vr

======
kennethfriedman
OP here. I wrote out some thoughts on the difference between AR and VR, and
their future applications and use. Would love to hear any feedback you have.

~~~
higherpurpose
I think you describe quite well the differences between the two. I think VR
will be mainly used for entertainment, but also for more serious stuff
(architecture, etc), while AR will have a more "functional" scope: as you
said, checking calendar, checking online prices in a store - more routine
stuff.

